# Horns as a cooling device/ winter weather



## Chadwick

Ok, so silly question here, I am getting angoras and after this winter I have been paying close attention to the how to keep goats warm threads! So I have an idea that I wanna pass by the people here. Angoras keep their horns for cooling.

So, would it be a good idea to crotchet some horn covers? Seems to me that if you insulate the cooling system they will loose less heat. I think of the semi trucks that cover the radiator in winter. 

Am I silly, crazy, or on to something here? Tell me what you think!

Chad


----------



## ksalvagno

With them having wool, they should be warm.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Actually that's pretty ingenious thinking right there. But I don't think the horn covers would make a difference as I believe the horns are meant to withstand hot and cold weather alike.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I felt like it was a little on the silly side, but had to ask!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Not silly at all. I've seen many people make head bonnets to tie up their Nubian's ears during the winter, so they wouldn't dip them in water. Pretty neat.


----------



## Chadwick

Now thats cute, I imagine it to look like a bonnet with a little lace edge!


----------



## kccjer

Hehe You could always make "horn warmers" and market them. Right NYGoatMom? You guys could go into business together and market horn warmers for goats, chicken coats, and....let's see....how about udder warmers too?


----------



## Chadwick

I was thinking Horn cozys !!!! Hahaha


----------



## just_plain_bob

wasn't this a Seinfeld episode?


----------



## Chadwick

Nice plain bob nice!!!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

This is Leeroy, he and Steve are walking across the US to raise money for kids in Africa. I follow them on FaceBook ( Needle2square) as I like the goat stories..... Leroy got horn warmers. I sent this pic to my mother, a master knitter, to whip some up for my gang up here in northern Ontario (Canada). Might still need them as we still have 3' of snow with more coming....... Boo.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Rhandi74

I love Leeroy's horn warmers


----------



## ThreeHavens

I follow Leroy Brown and Steve!


----------



## Chadwick

Well that just goes to show, it has all been done before! Does anyone think it helps, other than the funny cute factor?


----------



## CritterCarnival

I would assume a goats "radiator" would work like other animals'. They can constrict or expand the vessels to regulate blood flow and thus the cooling or heating effects.

That being said, still, if I had horned goaties, I would have horn warmers just because they are super cute!! Maybe add tassels or pom-poms to the tips!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh Pom poms that would be adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom

kccjer said:


> Hehe You could always make "horn warmers" and market them. Right NYGoatMom? You guys could go into business together and market horn warmers for goats, chicken coats, and....let's see....how about udder warmers too?


:ROFL: :ROFL: Genius, I tell you!!


----------



## Chadwick

Make fun all you want but NYgoatmom and Chadwick's goats will be udderly warm! Hahaha

Sorry I like cheesey puns!


----------



## kccjer

Haha. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## sweetgoats

Great idea but yes Angora goats will be able to stay warm with all that fleece they have. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

